# Question about a possible abandoned or taken over nest



## jerjud45 (Jun 1, 2017)

I live in an apartment, on the first floor. On my patio, the upstairs apartment has a deck right above it. There is an alcove under the deck that is perfect for a nest, and recently a pigeon started nesting there.

I am a smoker, so when I am home I go out to my patio to smoke. At first, every time I opened the door the pigeon would fly away and not come back until I went back inside, unless it was night time then it wouldn't move. It started getting braver or used to me over time, and either not leaving, or it would fly away, then immediately come back and sit on the little fencing around my patio, before flying back up to its nest. Eventually it would just not fly away at all. At first I thought it might try to attack me since I was so close to its nest(I know nothing about pigeons so forgive my ignorance), but it never really messed with me, and I left it alone as well.

About a week ago or so, I started hearing the peeping of baby birds. The mother was almost always with the nest when I went out to smoke, although a few times she wasn't there, I am guessing to go get food or whatever.

Well about 2 or 3 days ago, I noticed the nest is now completely gone, I have not seen the pigeon since, and I hear no peeping of baby birds anymore. Tonight when I got home from work it was already dark out, so I turned on the flashlight on my phone to see if the pigeon was still sleeping there at night and I maybe just had missed it the past couple days. Instead I saw a black hump where the nest used to be, maybe a crow or something else sleeping in the alcove, not really sure.

Is it possible a crow moved in and took over the nest? Or maybe some other animal if its not a crow? Although with where the nest is at, I don't know how any other type of animal could really get up there, maybe a cat but I doubt it. I'm nervous to get a closer look as I really don't know what the situation is up there, and I really would rather not disturb anything.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If there were babies and then the nest was gone, then something obviously got them. Unless you can look with a strong flashlight to see what is there now, then you can't know what you saw up there. If something destroyed the nest, then the pigeons would have left to find a safer place.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Best for the pigeon pair to leave that site as its not safe for raising a family. I would suggest you jerjud45 to block the nesting site if its possible so that they dont come back there. And you certainly wouldnt want that black hump to reside there as it could be a bird of prey and they do attack to protect their turf unlike pigeons...
You may not be able to enjoy your cig... sitting there enjoying the whether


----------

